# Moving to the states



## francium

So me and the wife are considering a move to the States :jumping1: so with that in mind we're after some ideas for places to look at. We need to be about 1 hour of a large city/airport for work purposes would like to be as close to the mountains as we can so days off and weekends can be spent snowboarding in the winter and mountain biking in summer. Any ideas so the search can begin would be cool?


----------



## snowklinger

Montana if you wanna get away from the bullshit.

Utah if you can handle the only state in the union run by a corporate religion. As a church, they don't allow alcohol use, but 100% of liquor stores are state owned. Do the math.

Colorado (North Texas) if you love the Lone Star State but want to trade mountains and weed for the bbq and intolerance.

PNW if you don't like the sun.

East if you hate snowboarding. edit for Maeir  or Midwest or Socal


----------



## Bamfboardman

snowklinger said:


> Montana if you wanna get away from the bullshit.
> 
> Utah if you can handle the only state in the union run by a corporate religion. As a church, they don't allow alcohol use, but 100% of liquor stores are state owned. Do the math.
> 
> Colorado (North Texas) if you love the Lone Star State but want to trade mountains and weed for the bbq and intolerance.
> 
> PNW if you don't like the sun.
> 
> East if you hate snowboarding.


Don't forget to leave out Utahs horrible air, trigger happy police and expansionist ski resorts!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Pnw in the woods...stay away from the cities. DH biking is blowing up. Tons of world class outside stuff to do if ya don't mind the rain and got some coin for the equip.


----------



## Maierapril

Lake Tahoe isn't too bad since it's relatively close to Reno.

Denver would be a great choice.

Personally, I love LA. Great weather all the time and close to the mountains.


----------



## snowklinger

Maierapril said:


> Lake Tahoe isn't too bad since it's relatively close to Reno.
> 
> Denver would be a great choice.
> 
> Personally, I love LA. Great weather all the time and close to the mountains.


Yea but LA gets less pow days than Chicago. If you are moving and snowboarding is part of the consideration, you can't honestly pick LA. (I'm a socal guy)


----------



## Argo

Maierapril said:


> Personally, I love LA. Great weather all the time and close to the mountains.


I can't help but lol at This statement. :facepalm1:

For some real options that fit your requirements, Look up 

Bozeman/big sky Montana.
Reno/Lake Tahoe
Portland/mt hood
Bend/mt bachelor


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> Yea but LA gets less pow days than Chicago. If you are moving and snowboarding is part of the consideration, you can't honestly pick LA. (I'm a socal guy)





Argo said:


> I can't help but lol at This statement. :facepalm1:
> 
> For some real options that fit your requirements, Look up
> 
> Bozeman/big sky Montana.
> Reno/Lake Tahoe
> Portland/mt hood
> Bend/mt bachelor


There is no doubt that for the _TOTAL_ variety of outdoor activities you can engage in,..? CA. and SoCal in particular has a lot to offer,.. You are relatively close, within a day-day & half to just about everything!

But I'm with Argo & SK,..

NO WAY LA!!! Unless you love parking lot traffic and smog! :shrug: 

Shit,.. last I heard, Costa Mesa had a skinhead WS gang problem!!! :eyetwitch2: _Costa Mesa????_ Things have surely changed in 25-30 years!!


----------



## 70'sskater

Seattle
Portland
Boise
Salt Lake
These 4 places have a good combo of jobs, snow, mt biking and close proximity to airports.


----------



## Pigpen

x2 on:
Bend/Mt Bachelor
Reno/Tahoe (would be my first choice)
Portland/Hood
Salt Lake/Park City, Canyons, All the other resorts.
Not Denver, too corporate and overcrowded


----------



## deagol

JPOW said:


> x2 on:
> .......
> *Not Denver, too corporate and overcrowded*


+1, gets worse all the time. I showed a plan of a new apartment complex going in a West Denver suburb to a co-worker and she says "looks like the Bronx".....

sad but true.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

well he said he just needs to be within an hour of a major city/airport so maybe Golden, CO would work? i don't know, i've never been to CO.


----------



## francium

Cool cheers guys that lot gives me some research, was looking at Salt Lake City last night and religion features quite heavily it seems. We've got to be close to schools for daughter forgot to add in the original post and we're not really into having the whole religion thing forced on her, we can live with being slightly further away from an airport but do need to be near a reasonable population centre.


----------



## PalmerFreak

+1 for Salt Lake City - not many places you can live in pretty good sized city and be at one of several world class resorts within 30-45 minutes. I was there in April for work and stayed at Snowbird - 35 minutes from my customer to the resort. The whole religion thing is a different story but since I don't live there I don't have any first hand knowledge.


----------



## Steezus Christ

whitefish montana maybe? its only 6000 people small but seems like a real nice place, ive heard a lot of great things. ive only driven through there on my way to missoula though, maybe someone else can offer a little more detail? its got a strong core ski/snowboard population and is considered one of the best kept secrets in regards to a "ski town".


----------



## Tatanka Head

Truckee/Tahoe would be my choice. You have Sacramento and Reno airports on either side of the Sierras. Not to mention, you can easily access the rest of northern California. The back side of the Sierras is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## francium

Tatanka Head said:


> Truckee/Tahoe would be my choice. You have Sacramento and Reno airports on either side of the Sierras. Not to mention, you can easily access the rest of northern California. The back side of the Sierras is absolutely beautiful.


Got to love a beautiful backside.


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> Truckee/Tahoe would be my choice. You have Sacramento and Reno airports on either side of the Sierras. Not to mention, you can easily access the rest of northern California. The back side of the Sierras is absolutely beautiful.





francium said:


> Got to love a beautiful backside.


+1 on the appreciation of a "Beautiful Backside!" However, the Sierra's Frontside is damned Impressive as well! Right down to her feet,.. hills? Er,… Foothills ! Whatever! :laugh: 


Seriously tho,.., Sacramento's quite a ways away from Truckee/Tahoe isn't it? Seems to me it's more than a couple hours. Can't recall exactly how far Reno was, but I'm pretty sure it's a lot more than an hour, innit?


----------



## radiomuse210

*taking notes quietly in the background*

I was going to suggest VA as a joke since we have a couple of international airports around (distance depend on where you live) as well as a few small resorts on the Appalachians (best one is Snowshoe, which is WVA)...but then I realized where I live is more sad than funny. :mellow::sad2: 

Tahoe sounds amazing. 
How much IS religion integrated into life in Salt Lake City? I've always thought about moving to Colorado, but hearing all these other great places is putting more options on the table.

And Whitefish, Montana definitely sounds my speed. Little town, not real touristy...sweet.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

To me SLC is a no brainer , the local culture and people suck but good jobs are plentiful and resort and backcountry access is unmatched in any evenly sized metro in the world.


----------



## Maierapril

snowklinger said:


> Yea but LA gets less pow days than Chicago. If you are moving and snowboarding is part of the consideration, you can't honestly pick LA. (I'm a socal guy)



True, LA does get less snow, but you're also factoring out other variables.

At least for my type of riding (I'm a park rat), I have 2 good resorts that make great day trip options. Within a few hours drive, I have options such as Tahoe and Mammoth that make great weekend getaways. 

With LA being such a big transportation hub, plane ticket prices are affordable if I wanted to make a trip to Japan, Colorado, Vancouver, or SLC.

Also, snowboarding can't be everything all the time. LA offers good mountain biking (which reminds me, I need to drop off mine to get tuned up), the beach, and milder weather.


----------



## Tatanka Head

chomps1211 said:


> +1 on the appreciation of a "Beautiful Backside!" However, the Sierra's Frontside is damned Impressive as well! Right down to her feet,.. hills? Er,… Foothills ! Whatever! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Seriously tho,.., Sacramento's quite a ways away from Truckee/Tahoe isn't it? Seems to me it's more than a couple hours. Can't recall exactly how far Reno was, but I'm pretty sure it's a lot more than an hour, innit?


Sacramento is 1hr and 45mins from Truckee. Reno/Tahoe Int'l is 45 mins away. Not too bad. Granted, these times are when all the bay area idiots stay home. 

I've got nothing but love for good backsides and everything this area has to offer. 

I'm going to take my wife to Tahoe this winter, maybe I can convince her then.


----------



## chomps1211

Tatanka Head said:


> Sacramento is 1hr and 45mins from Truckee. Reno/Tahoe Int'l is 45 mins away. Not too bad. Granted, these times are when all the bay area idiots stay home.
> 
> I've got nothing but love for good backsides and everything this area has to offer.
> 
> I'm going to take my wife to Tahoe this winter, maybe I can convince her then.


OK,.. it's been over 20 years so I figured I coud be wrong. I was looking into a job transfer to Sacramento last year. When I google mapped the route times & distances to Sierra resorts? I coulda swore it was a lot longer than 2 hours! -meh- Biggest problem was,.. job opening was in Sacramento! bleh!!!

(…before anybody gets insulted, remember. I lived either in OC on/near the beach and in Humboldt Co. on the coast when in I lived in CA. After Laguna Beach and the Redwoods,..? Sacramento Valley just don't compare!) :hairy:


----------



## SkullAndXbones

radiomuse210 said:


> *taking notes quietly in the background*
> 
> I was going to suggest VA as a joke since we have a couple of international airports around (distance depend on where you live) as well as a few small resorts on the Appalachians (best one is Snowshoe, which is WVA)...but then I realized where I live is more sad than funny. :mellow::sad2:
> 
> Tahoe sounds amazing.
> How much IS religion integrated into life in Salt Lake City? I've always thought about moving to Colorado, but hearing all these other great places is putting more options on the table.
> 
> And Whitefish, Montana definitely sounds my speed. Little town, not real touristy...sweet.


if i move, it's going to be somewhere in the rockies. too many earthquakes and volcanoes in the west. i still prefer CO though because there's more to do outside of the snowboarding season. i like going to metal shows and CO almost always gets a tour date on most tours. and i really wanna go to the Stanley Film Festival in Estes Park. CO also has more sports teams to follow. hockey games are really fun to go to because there's not a single bad seat in the arena. and last but not least, this is one of the music venues in CO:


----------



## Manicmouse

francium said:


> ...we're not really into having the whole religion thing forced on her...


:excl: Interesting choice of country if you don't want religion! :excl: :hairy:

I liked Colorado, but didn't visit a main city so can't really comment on the work aspect!

Have you considered living with the Canucks?


----------



## linvillegorge

If I could pick any state to live in within the lower 48, my pick is Montana and it's an easy one IMO.

I like a lot of things about CO, but it's rapidly getting a little too crowded for my taste. Okay, a lot too crowded. Now, if you don't need to be on the Front Range for work, there's a lot of areas in CO that would be awesome. I'd move down to Durango in a heartbeat.


----------



## poutanen

Manicmouse said:


> Have you considered living with the Canucks?


I was going to suggest this!

Calgary has some smaller bedroom communities near it closer to the mountains. I live in one, it's 50 minutes to a mountain with about 800m vert. Sunshine and Lake Louise are well under 2 hrs away.

The city of Calgary with 1.2M people is 25 mins away from me.

Lots of high paying work, international airport close, GREAT snowboarding with a long season (late Oct/early Nov to Mid May). And some of the biggest/best resorts in North America within reasonable driving distance.

Revelstoke has the tallest vert in North America.

Kicking Horse has well over 1000m vert and some amazing bowls and trees.

Life in and around the city is good. Lots of non-natives live here (that's native Calgarian not native indian), so there's a real sense of "hey where you from? Cool I'm from ________ let's hang out!"

Long winters and it can get bloody cold, but we have the most sun of any major city in Canada. Makes for a happy bunch of people! :hairy:


----------



## JetLife

poutanen said:


> I was going to suggest this!
> 
> Calgary has some smaller bedroom communities near it closer to the mountains. I live in one, it's 50 minutes to a mountain with about 800m vert. Sunshine and Lake Louise are well under 2 hrs away.
> 
> The city of Calgary with 1.2M people is 25 mins away from me.
> 
> Lots of high paying work, international airport close, GREAT snowboarding with a long season (late Oct/early Nov to Mid May). And some of the biggest/best resorts in North America within reasonable driving distance.
> 
> Revelstoke has the tallest vert in North America.
> 
> Kicking Horse has well over 1000m vert and some amazing bowls and trees.
> 
> Life in and around the city is good. Lots of non-natives live here (that's native Calgarian not native indian), so there's a real sense of "hey where you from? Cool I'm from ________ let's hang out!"
> 
> Long winters and it can get bloody cold, but we have the most sun of any major city in Canada. Makes for a happy bunch of people! :hairy:


x2 for this! Currently in Edmonton and would love a move to Calgary


----------



## ridinbend

snowklinger said:


> PNW if you don't like the sun.


Just to clarify, Bend gets 300 days of sun a year. West of the cascades is very different. If it were me, I'd be moving to Canada/Banff/Revelstoke area.



SkullAndXbones said:


> too many earthquakes and volcanoes in the west.


Are you for real? Does that list also include Sasquatch and the chupacabra?


----------



## francium

Canada would be good but it's easier for us to get visas for the states.


----------



## chomps1211

SkullAndXbones said:


> ….if i move, it's going to be somewhere in the rockies. too many earthquakes and volcanoes in the west.


:eyetwitch2: You have one of the worlds largest Super Volcanoes just to the west of you! 



ridinbend said:


> Just to clarify, Bend gets 300 days of sun a year. West of the cascades is very different. If it were me, I'd be moving to Canada/Banff/Revelstoke area.


Yup! It's like that for most of the northern west coast! Gloomy, chilly, socked in clouds & fog on the coast? Drive 20-30 min inland,..? Blue skies, sunny & warm! :shrug: 



ridinbend said:


> Are you for real? *Does that list also include Sasquatch and the chupacabra?*


Yes but as BA has pointed out,… CO has the dreaded and whorific Gnargoyles to contend with!!


----------



## Manicmouse

chomps1211 said:


> Yes but as BA has pointed out,… CO has the dreaded and whorific Gnargoyles to contend with!!


I lolled at work


----------



## Big Foot

I love how everyone recommending Denver doesn't live in Denver. As someone that lives right next to Denver, I can tell you that Denver is not a good choice. It's way too fucking crowded and getting worse every year. Yeah you can get to the mountains in a little over an hour with no traffic, but there's always traffic. Traffic here is a total shit show. Throw snow into the mix and it's a nightmare. 

On top of that, Denver has become a high cost of living city in recent years, but the average salaries haven't caught up. So expect to get paid less, and pay more for everything.

Long story short, if I didn't love my job so much, I would likely be in Montana or Idaho, which is my recomendation to you.


----------



## linvillegorge

Big Foot said:


> I love how everyone recommending Denver doesn't live in Denver. As someone that lives right next to Denver, I can tell you that Denver is not a good choice. It's way too fucking crowded and getting worse every year. Yeah you can get to the mountains in a little over an hour with no traffic, but there's always traffic. Traffic here is a total shit show. Throw snow into the mix and it's a nightmare.
> 
> On top of that, Denver has become a high cost of living city in recent years, but the average salaries haven't caught up. So expect to get paid less, and pay more for everything.
> 
> Long story short, if I didn't love my job so much, I would likely be in Montana or Idaho, which is my recomendation to you.


A lot of truth in this post. Especially regarding cost of living vs. wages. It's really starting to get skewed here in CO. Weekend and holiday traffic IS brutal, but if you have a job that allows you to get out during the week, then the traffic issue is largely negated.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

ridinbend said:


> Just to clarify, Bend gets 300 days of sun a year. West of the cascades is very different. If it were me, I'd be moving to Canada/Banff/Revelstoke area.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real? Does that list also include Sasquatch and the chupacabra?


yeah. i'm ok with sasquatch and the chupacabra though. me and bigfoot like to shoot the breeze sometimes and eat some beef jerky.


----------



## highme

The weather in Portland sucks, it's always miserable here. Also we're full.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

chomps1211 said:


> :eyetwitch2: You have one of the worlds largest Super Volcanoes just to the west of you!


where is it?


----------



## chomps1211

Yellowstone!! The Yellowstone Caldera? Well, maybe it's more North west!



Ahhhh,… Guess I misread your post some! "You would *like* to move to CO," not that you presently Live there! But,.. if you fear Volcanos? The *biggest* would be just west/N.west of you! 

Discover channel & Nat.Geo Brah!  (…I'm still waiting for the documentary on Gnargoyles & Tundra Wookies!!)


----------



## SkullAndXbones

oh ok lol. i was gonna say utah it west of co. never heard of a volcano there. yeah i don't need to be messin' with earthquakes and volcanoes. there's like 30 volcanoes along the cascades. a lot of major earthquake potential in CA. i think i'll pass lol. i do like the scenery in the pacific northwest though. the forests near the coast are amazing. if were to go out there i would probably choose bend, oregon.


----------



## highme

When the Yellowstone Caldera goes we're all done.

Aside from that volcanoes are a funny thing to be scared of. Sure if the Discovery Channel's "perfect storm" of a Cascadian subduction zone quake happens Hood & Rainier could fuck up Portland and Seattle. But in that case, we're already fucked because of the earthquake.


----------



## chomps1211

When I lived in CA? I actually knew a few people from MI. who totally freaked the first time they felt the ground jiggle! I mean TOTALLY freaked! Packed their shit, quit their jobs, and moved the fuck back to MI within a week. :eyetwitch2:


I had been living in CA for 4-5 years before I experienced an earthquake that I didn't sleep right thru! I even slept thru quakes that were big enough they actually emptied the apt. building where I was living. I mean the entire buildings occupants, out in the street at 3am in their nighties, boxers n shit!

Me,…? I was snoring my ass off three floors up! :laugh:

I'm far more fearful of the tornado's that occur out here,.. and yet I've never even seen one! Go figure!

Now,.. Tundra Wookies and Gnargoyles otoh,..? They REALLY scare me! :rofl4:


----------



## deagol

linvillegorge said:


> If I could pick any state to live in within the lower 48, my pick is Montana and it's an easy one IMO.
> 
> I like a lot of things about CO, but it's rapidly getting a little too crowded for my taste. Okay, a lot too crowded. Now, if you don't need to be on the Front Range for work, there's a lot of areas in CO that would be awesome. I'd move down to Durango in a heartbeat.


This is soo true. BTW, I just went back to Durango for a 20-year reunion and it has basically doubled in size since I lived there...

These don't exist for no reason...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Cascadia....ehh just toss a few virgin gnargoyles and tundrawookies in the volcano...good to go.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Big Foot said:


> I love how everyone recommending Denver doesn't live in Denver. As someone that lives right next to Denver, I can tell you that Denver is not a good choice. It's way too fucking crowded and getting worse every year. Yeah you can get to the mountains in a little over an hour with no traffic, but there's always traffic. Traffic here is a total shit show. Throw snow into the mix and it's a nightmare.
> 
> On top of that, Denver has become a high cost of living city in recent years, but the average salaries haven't caught up. So expect to get paid less, and pay more for everything.
> 
> Long story short, if I didn't love my job so much, I would likely be in Montana or Idaho, which is my recomendation to you.


^^^Substitute Seattle or Vancouver BC for Denver...same thing.


----------



## deagol

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^^^Substitute Seattle or Vancouver BC for Denver...same thing.


agreed, there are way too many humans on Earth...


----------



## mojo maestro

wrathfuldeity said:


> Cascadia....ehh just toss a few virgin gnargoyles and tundrawookies in the volcano...good to go.


Good luck finding a virgin gnargoyle.


----------



## Beeb

francium said:


> Canada would be good but it's easier for us to get visas for the states.


Is one of you American? If so we've just finished that process. UK to US seemed much easier/cheaper than US to UK.


----------



## snowklinger

we let anybody in


----------



## Beeb

Pulaski's Ways: How to Live and Work in the USA : British Expat Wiki

If you married and American or have a multinational company willing to sponsor you/argue that you can't be replaced with a US worker than you're good, otherwise it's really tough to get in for more than a holiday. 

Also, visa paperwork sucks... 

but not living near mountains as a snowboarder sucks more... We do far too much grown-up crap just to be able to stand sideways and ride bikes and do stuff kids do!
:snowboard3:


----------



## jtg

Every time you bastards post the non-obvious places, your lift line is getting a minute longer. Keep it on the DL or we'll all end up like Denver and Seattle


----------



## Phedder

poutanen said:


> I was going to suggest this!
> 
> Calgary has some smaller bedroom communities near it closer to the mountains. I live in one, it's 50 minutes to a mountain with about 800m vert. Sunshine and Lake Louise are well under 2 hrs away.
> 
> The city of Calgary with 1.2M people is 25 mins away from me.
> 
> Lots of high paying work, international airport close, GREAT snowboarding with a long season (late Oct/early Nov to Mid May). And some of the biggest/best resorts in North America within reasonable driving distance.
> 
> Revelstoke has the tallest vert in North America.
> 
> Kicking Horse has well over 1000m vert and some amazing bowls and trees.
> 
> Life in and around the city is good. Lots of non-natives live here (that's native Calgarian not native indian), so there's a real sense of "hey where you from? Cool I'm from ________ let's hang out!"
> 
> Long winters and it can get bloody cold, but we have the most sun of any major city in Canada. Makes for a happy bunch of people! :hairy:


Our seasons finished (Only 3 months too!) and I'm having withdrawals, I'm on my way! :laugh:


----------



## deagol

jtg said:


> Every time you bastards post the non-obvious places, your lift line is getting a minute longer. Keep it on the DL or we'll all end up like Denver and Seattle


the whole internet is like this... especially on mountain bike forums... annoying, isn't it ?

There are probably a billion people who moved to CO just because of MTBR.com or 14er.com. Now it sucks here....


----------



## ridinbend

deagol said:


> the whole internet is like this... especially on mountain bike forums... annoying, isn't it ?
> 
> There are probably a billion people who moved to CO just because of MTBR.com or 14er.com. Now it sucks here....


Fuck it. I'm move to CO.


----------



## chomps1211

OK! Since we've got all you Colorado residents here commenting on the state of the state,.. Ever since I first got to this forum, I have been trying to get a true idea of what exactly you guys mean when you refer to *"The Front Range"* and when you use the term "_Front Ranger_" as an insult to describe a certain "_type_" of CO. resident, resort guest or tourist! :shrug:

I have tried to google and wiki this term, but I am still not clear on what you guys mean when you use these terms! 

I gather the "Front Range" is not the best place to live in CO? Don't know why.

I am also clueless as to what kind of gaper db actually constitutes a "Front Ranger?" Could somebody _please_ clear this up for me? (…I would like to be _in_ on the joke next time!)


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> *"The Front Range"*


Pretty sure front range means the first range west of the flat lands. That would be the rocky mountains and at least in Canada they're significantly more "rocky" than the other mountain ranges farther west.

Calgary and the "front range" behind it...










Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Front Range....in front of the range...can see hills...but its still FLAT....but it sounds sooo cool :jumping1:


----------



## JetLife

poutanen said:


> Pretty sure front range means the first range west of the flat lands. That would be the rocky mountains and at least in Canada they're significantly more "rocky" than the other mountain ranges farther west.
> 
> Calgary and the "front range" behind it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong!


Got a basement apartment for rent? :hope:


----------



## chomps1211

OK,.. So If I understand this? "Front ranger's" are people that don't actually _live_ in/on/near the mountains? They are the flat landers living east of the range or maybe just in the foothills? _(…not "true" mountain folk, Right?)_


Now,… That at least helps me understand when the term is used in a derogatory fashion for all the "weekend warriors." (I kept thinking that a front ranger, was someone who still lived in the mountains and I was really confused as to why everyone seemed to despise them so!) :shrug: :lol:


----------



## deagol

Chomps:

The Front Range has two meanings in Colorado. 

First one: it actually IS a mountain range that is the first range to the west of the plains.. running about from about Wilkerson Pass near Highway 24 north to the mts west of Fort Collins... the Mummy Range. Ala it's the "front" (when going west) of the rocky mountains.

Second One: is generically refers to the urban corridor east of the mountains, starting maybe in Colorado Springs (or even Pueblo?) and running north to about Fort Collins. This is where the bulk of people live in Colorado.

The negative connotations may include, but not be limited to: "City" people, "City mentality", crowds, pollution, Rude people, douchbags in Lexus SUVs, etc. etc.

I happen to currently live in the Front Range (Urban corridor, not the actual mountains) but don't really consider myself a "front Ranger" in my heart since I ended up here from the western slope.. but that's kind of a stretch, I admit. I am not a "city person" at heart, but I do live here, so in that sense, I am a front ranger now.. 

But, even mountain towns are getting way crowded. My old home of Durango being a good example of this. Also, when you talk about "true mountain folk" that could mean several things. Mountain folk could mean ******** or outdoor mountain athlete types. There are probably a ton of "money people" in the mountains who may not be considered "true mountain folk" depending on your definition. As you get farther from the ski areas, you get more *******.. That could probably be considered "true Mountain Folk" by some definitions. A great example would be Kremling (aka Kremtucky) for *******. On the flip side we have Asoen, which does have a lot of hard core athletes, but also plenty of "money people" (there is certainly overlap in this group). Front Rangers can fall into any of these 3 categories, as it's a diverse place. 

As for the foothills, the same thing goes: ********, money people, athletes. There are serious hillbilly shacks along with ridiculous trophy mansions in the foothills.


----------



## TimelessDescent

chomps1211 said:


> OK,.. So If I understand this? "Front ranger's" are people that don't actually _live_ in/on/near the mountains? They are the flat landers living east of the range or maybe just in the foothills? _(…not "true" mountain folk, Right?)_
> 
> 
> Now,… That at least helps me understand when the term is used in a derogatory fashion for all the "weekend warriors." (I kept thinking that a front ranger, was someone who still lived in the mountains and I was really confused as to why everyone seemed to despise them so!) :shrug: :lol:



I moved to CO a year ago...and have never heard people refer to other people as frontrangers yet. As far as I know theres noone talking about someone being less legit than someone else because they live in Denver and drive to the mountains vs actually living there. Thats a first. 

The only people so far that I see get the most crap here are the multitudes of people moving from California to Colorado that dont know how to drive when it snows. They drive half the speed as everyone else...and still manage to topple over street signs and other obstacles because they dont slow down enough for turns.


----------



## Extazy

Burlington, Vermont? Never been there, but I like Vermont...


----------



## SkullAndXbones

well i'm a people person so colorado still sounds good to me.


----------



## chomps1211

TimelessDescent said:


> I moved to CO a year ago...and have never heard people refer to other people as frontrangers yet. As far as I know theres noone talking about someone being less legit than someone else because they live in Denver and drive to the mountains vs actually living there. Thats a first.
> 
> The only people so far that I see get the most crap here are the multitudes of people moving from California to Colorado that dont know how to drive when it snows. They drive half the speed as everyone else...and still manage to topple over street signs and other obstacles because they dont slow down enough for turns.


yeah… All "Front Rangers" as I understood the term. 

I had to search for it, but this was posted about Front Rangers a while back. It's pretty funny!


----------



## poutanen

JetLife said:


> Got a basement apartment for rent? :hope:


Actually I do but my buddy is renting it at the moment!


----------



## TimelessDescent

chomps1211 said:


> yeah… All "Front Rangers" as I understood the term.
> 
> I had to search for it, but this was posted about Front Rangers a while back. It's pretty funny!



These vids are super funny. Theres a mixed martial arts video with the exact same acting scenario except for mma lingo.


----------



## chomps1211

…and of course here we have an example of the true meaning of redundancy,….


----------



## Argo

TimelessDescent said:


> I moved to CO a year ago...and have never heard people refer to other people as frontrangers yet. As far as I know theres noone talking about someone being less legit than someone else because they live in Denver and drive to the mountains vs actually living there. Thats a first.
> 
> The only people so far that I see get the most crap here are the multitudes of people moving from California to Colorado that dont know how to drive when it snows. They drive half the speed as everyone else...and still manage to topple over street signs and other obstacles because they dont slow down enough for turns.


You haven't lived there long enough if you haven't heard it. I call out the term front ranger all the time. Usually not derogatory. They aren't all the same. In keystone for instance they are the brobrahs in full force from FoCo:finger1:. In vail they are the rich crowd that skis vail on the weekends as a status symbol or something. There are a few guys that are amazing skiers/riders but the percentage is really small. Also, your not a local:hairy:, take that as FrontRangers are not local and not you personally. I don't even consider myself a local at beaver creek, I live in vail at the base of lionshead....


----------



## deagol

That Hitler vid was hilarious.. was posted last winter on 14ers.


----------



## jtg

deagol said:


> the whole internet is like this... especially on mountain bike forums... annoying, isn't it ?
> 
> There are probably a billion people who moved to CO just because of MTBR.com or 14er.com. Now it sucks here....


Yeah, people don't realize that stuff posted on forums lives forever and is seen by thousands of people. Really easy to come across these threads when searching for places to live. Half the time I search anything about snowboarding, 5+ year old threads from this forum come up. Word and hype spreads fast on the internet (just ask NeverSummer ) and the crowds come out.


----------



## Big Foot

jtg said:


> Yeah, people don't realize that stuff posted on forums lives forever and is seen by thousands of people. Really easy to come across these threads when searching for places to live. Half the time I search anything about snowboarding, 5+ year old threads from this forum come up. Word and hype spreads fast on the internet (just ask NeverSummer ) and the crowds come out.


This! That's why any time I am looking for advice on secret spots from locals, I shoot them a PM. You post a secret spot on a public forum that shows up in every single google search about the topic, and it goes from a being a secret spot to a super overcrowded clusterfuck spot.


----------



## deagol

I think people also like attention: "look what cool (_insert activity here_) I did, isn't my life great"

It has a cumulative effect.


----------



## Big Foot

deagol said:


> I think people also like attention: "look what cool (_insert activity here_) I did, isn't my life great"
> 
> It has a cumulative effect.


It has become an epidemic fueled by social media. Facebook and Twitter are only in existence for people to artificially inflate their self worth by posting all the "cool shit" they do to impress their friends. It's really sad.

I hiked Quandary earlier in the year and I overheard a group of girls at the summit. The one girl's phone had died, so she asked her friend to take a bunch of pictures of her at the summit so she could post them on Facebook. She said something along the lines of "I'm glad your phones aren't dead. If I couldn't get pictures to post on Facebook there would be no point in hiking up here". I think her statement accurately represents the majority of the "Front Rangers" who go to the mountains simply to get a picture of themselves doing something "cool". If you're only doing something to impress your friends you probably shouldn't be doing it at all.


----------



## deagol

pathetic..

Too bad she doesn't know that Quandary (at least the standard route) isn't hard enough to be "cool"... 
It's all about being cool


----------



## f00bar

Extazy said:


> Burlington, Vermont? Never been there, but I like Vermont...


New England won't get much love in this thread, but VT, NH (even MA/upper NY) are worth mentioning as depending on what you really want they may be ideal. Unlike CO which seems to be becoming CA with its sprawl and cookie cutter 1/4acre walled developments and strip malls once you get out of the cities you still can find the old new england small town charm.


----------



## chomps1211

Big Foot said:


> This! *That's why any time I am looking for advice on secret spots from locals, I shoot them a PM.* You post a secret spot on a public forum that shows up in every single google search about the topic, and it goes from a being a secret spot to a super overcrowded clusterfuck spot.


…and even then, you had better be absolutely certain about trusting the person you are giving that "secret spot" information to!

That's why Noobs so often get the "Fuck Off" reaction when they just pop into a thread and start asking where all the "Good places to Go!" :finger1: :shrug:



deagol said:


> I think people also like attention: "look what cool (_insert activity here_) I did, isn't my life great"
> 
> It has a cumulative effect.





Big Foot said:


> It has become an epidemic fueled by social media. *Facebook and Twitter are only in existence for people to artificially inflate their self worth* by posting all the "cool shit" they do to impress their friends. It's really sad.


While I whole heartedly believe that statement to be true about people and individuals in general,..! Unfortunately Those social media outlets have become soo ubiquitous that if you "Own" or are In Business,..? It seems to have become a necessary evil to have some sort of SM presence for business success. Yes, No?? :dunno:




Big Foot said:


> I hiked Quandary earlier in the year and I overheard a group of girls at the summit…….
> 
> *If I couldn't get pictures to post on Facebook there would be no point in hiking up here"*. I think her statement accurately represents the majority of the "Front Rangers" who go to the mountains simply to get a picture of themselves doing something "cool". If you're only doing something to impress your friends you probably shouldn't be doing it at all.


Maybe it's just because,.. nobody gives a shit what I'm doing? (…and unless it impacts me or my life, I don't g.a.s. what others are doing!) I never really did understand why people got so excited to get all the personal details of their lives posted online! I just don't get the interest or involvement in sites like FB, Twit, etc!
(…always have been a bit "_anti_-social" I guess!) :lol:


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> I never really did understand why people got so excited to get all the personal details of their lives posted online! I just don't get the interest or involvement in sites like FB, Twit, etc!
> (…always have been a bit "_anti_-social" I guess!) :lol:


Just pointing out you have half your medical history posted in these forums for the world to see which is something that some people would say is crazy to do. 

Not judging and saying any of it is bad. Just that people have different definitions of what is worth protecting under certain situations and what isn't.


----------



## sabatoa

poutanen said:


> Pretty sure front range means the first range west of the flat lands. That would be the rocky mountains and at least in Canada they're significantly more "rocky" than the other mountain ranges farther west.
> 
> Calgary and the "front range" behind it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong!


God I love Calgary.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

snowklinger said:


> Montana if you wanna get away from the bullshit.
> 
> Utah if you can handle the only state in the union run by a corporate religion. As a church, they don't allow alcohol use, but 100% of liquor stores are state owned. Do the math.
> 
> Colorado (North Texas) if you love the Lone Star State but want to trade mountains and weed for the bbq and intolerance.
> 
> PNW if you don't like the sun.
> 
> East if you hate snowboarding. edit for Maeir  or Midwest or Socal


Man I love Montana , love love love Montana but ya know after living in Minnesota\Wisconsin for soooo many years I am f'ing SICK of ultra cold climates.

I wanna ride mountain bike, eat\cook outside, drive with my windows down, play disc golf, run\exercise outside ALL WINTER LONG and I can do that in SLC since it's almost always warmish down in the valley.

Life's just a lot less of a PITA when you don't have to fight snow\cold every single day just to get to work or go to the store.....I'm over it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

chomps1211 said:


> …and even then, you had better be absolutely certain about trusting the person you are giving that "secret spot" information to!
> 
> That's why Noobs so often get the "Fuck Off" reaction when they just pop into a thread and start asking where all the "Good places to Go!" :finger1: :shrug:
> :lol:


I won't tell them (not that they could find it) but have offered to take noobs to my secret spot...but once there, they tend to piss and shit themselves and then not trust me ...makes me giggle.


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> Just pointing out you have half your medical history posted in these forums for the world to see which is something that some people would say is crazy to do.
> 
> Not judging and saying any of it is bad. Just that people have different definitions of what is worth protecting under certain situations and what isn't.


Very good point! To be honest, I had some concerns about that when I first posted about my back issues. But, I am here anonymously, under a pseudonym! Except for maybe law enforcement serving a warrant for some reason, or malicious hacker with a personal vendetta,..? 

Who would know who I am?

Of course, since I'm no computer wiz,.. I could be completely wrong about that and my actual personal information and identity may be easily be discerned or discovered thru my involvement here and I just don't know it! 

I feel the difference between my sharing stuff here and the whole SM, FB, Twit, etc. is, I'm not obsessively looking or attention by posting every little personal detail of my daily life online for the entire world to see.

_That's the part I really don't get!_ I'm not enough of an exhibitionist I suppose to ever get that!

I guess being on this forum, coming here to share in a specific interest,.. i.e. snowboarding. I guess that experince here, just seems a little more private and personal! Sort of like being among friends and family!
_(…with the occasional disliked "Inlaws" attending! LoL!)_

I know that feeling is an illusion, but it's an illusion that I forget about from time to time! That's one reason why I can occasionally get so personally & emotionally involved in some of the Troll attacks! Most I just laugh off and enjoy for the entertainment value like the majority of our members, but every once an a while,…? 

….It feels like a genuine attack on "Family!" And _THAT_ I do tend to (over) react too! :shrug: :embarrased1: (…even tho it can make me look almost as bat shit crazy as the troll!)  :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> I won't tell them (not that they could find it) but have offered to take noobs to my secret spot...but once there, they tend to piss and shit themselves and then not trust me ...makes me giggle.


:lol: :rofl4: Yes,.. but are we talking they "Freak" over being surprised by the 40ft. cliff drop at the bottom of a narrow canyon POW run? 
(*Or,..* Are we talking your secret dungeon with the whips & ball gags!) :eyetwitch2: :eyetwitch2: :rofl3: :laugh:


----------



## Argo

People that don't or have never met or socialized with someone off of the forum really doesn't know any different. Chomps has met many people off this forum including me, even made me a chocolate pie... I have met more than a few people on the forum so that makes it a little more real.... Until others connect on more than a digital level, they won't know.


----------



## chomps1211

chomps1211 said:


> …..I guess being on this forum, coming here to share in a specific interest,.. i.e. snowboarding. I guess that experince here, just seems a little more private and personal! Sort of like being among friends and family!
> _(…with the occasional disliked "Inlaws" attending! LoL!)_
> 
> I know that feeling is an illusion, but it's an illusion that I forget about from time to time!...





Argo said:


> People that don't or have never met or socialized with someone *off* of the forum really doesn't know any different. *Chomps has met many people off this forum including me,* even made me a chocolate pie... I have met more than a few people on the forum so that makes it a little more real.... Until others connect on more than a digital level, they won't know.


Argo,.. ! I think you've hit on it exactly!!!

This place feels more personal and like real friends and family because I/we/many of us _*have*_ actually met, ridden, and socialized with other members here! I have personally interacted with a few of the members her privately thru PM's and emails. I've even even made friends where although we haven't actually met (yet!) We stay in contact thru texts & phone calls, etc! 

So even with members f SBF that I only follow online. Who's posts I enjoy or find informative,..? Members who I've never met but whom I like and/or respect for their expertise, or maybe I just enjoy their sense of humor whenever they post? Even those people that I am not in close personal contact with, even they feel like friends and family to me!! 

Cuz who knows! I could wind up meeting and riding with many of them. I have certainly had the invitations. 

The only thing holding me back and keeping me from _jumping_ at those invites prior to this spine problem, was the lack of time off from work or money to make the trip! I _will_ get past those hurdles one of these days, and I sincerely hope to ride with those friends and family members! :jumping1: 

(I even think I would enjoy meeting and riding with some of our more,… Errr,.. _"Curmudgeonly" _ forum Members!!) :hairy:  :rofl4:


----------



## poutanen

chomps1211 said:


> Very good point! To be honest, I had some concerns about that when I first posted about my back issues. But, I am here anonymously, under a pseudonym! Except for maybe law enforcement serving a warrant for some reason, or malicious hacker with a personal vendetta,..?


My best friend and I have this argument all the time. If you google my full name, you can find out TONS of stuff about me online. I used to be on a sportbike forum regularly, you can see that there. You can see my stereo at my old house. I don't think anything links back to here much, because nobody uses my first name on this forum.

My argument to him is: I have nothing to hide! I'm not posting my social insurance number, date of birth, credit card numbers, home addresses, etc. on public forums, so WHO CARES what people read about me. Could people look up this stuff after a job interview? Absolutely! Go for it! You'll find out that I love to snowboard, go trapshooting , and I used to own a sportbike. If that stops me from getting a job, then it's probably not the job for me.

Now on the other hand, it drives me up the wall when my better half posts our vacation itineraries to facebook for all the world to see. Like hello people, lets advertise to people that know where we live, that we're not going to be there for a while.

I like to save my posts/pics until after we've returned from the vacation. We share them on facebook with family and it's a great way to keep the memory going.

Thank the flying spaghetti monster she hasn't posted about my ongoing rectal issues on facebook! 



Argo said:


> People that don't or have never met or socialized with someone off of the forum really doesn't know any different. Chomps has met many people off this forum including me, even made me a chocolate pie... I have met more than a few people on the forum so that makes it a little more real.... Until others connect on more than a digital level, they won't know.


Touche!!! Before this forum, I was also active on a lot of car forums and the sportbike forum and went to a lot of meets/group rides. Actually met a girlfriend through one of those clubs.

Here I've met Donutz, Timmy Tard, Kung Pow, Serious Cat, Boarderaholic, and 4/5 other local Albertans who I've known so well now they came to my wedding (and I can't remember their screen names!) I always find it funny when forum noobs think it's this great anonymous place where you can be a dick for no reason and laugh. Of you want that, go to 4chan /b/ :blahblah:

I like the social aspect of the forum more than any technical aspect of it. Hell if I believed all of you I'd ride a short board with magnetraction and wax it every two days. :finger1:


----------



## deagol

poutanen said:


> .....
> Thank the flying spaghetti monster she hasn't posted about my ongoing rectal issues on facebook!
> ...


Ramen !!

(from a fellow pastafarian)


----------



## TimelessDescent

Big Foot said:


> It has become an epidemic fueled by social media. Facebook and Twitter are only in existence for people to artificially inflate their self worth by posting all the "cool shit" they do to impress their friends. It's really sad.
> 
> I hiked Quandary earlier in the year and I overheard a group of girls at the summit. The one girl's phone had died, so she asked her friend to take a bunch of pictures of her at the summit so she could post them on Facebook. She said something along the lines of "I'm glad your phones aren't dead. If I couldn't get pictures to post on Facebook there would be no point in hiking up here". I think her statement accurately represents the majority of the "Front Rangers" who go to the mountains simply to get a picture of themselves doing something "cool". If you're only doing something to impress your friends you probably shouldn't be doing it at all.


I agree with most of what you are saying, but at least they think that hiking to the top of a mountain is cool. They are already 5 steps ahead of what most of the zombies think is credible in this world. Plus they may grow to actually enjoy the activity. Just think of all of the endorphines and good feeling hormones that rush through peoples body that do intense physical activity. Its an easy and natural thing to become addicted to. they were probably kidding. If they were posers they wouldnt have made it to the top. Also...I dont have facebook so I dont have an agenda.


----------



## chomps1211

poutanen said:


> My best friend and I have this argument all the time. If you google my full name, you can find out TONS of stuff about me online….


:lol: If you google _my_ full name,..? You get Nothing! Lots of people show up in that search with the same name. None of them me! Looks like I'm off the grid!  :hairy:


----------



## scotty100

San Francisco. Best city in the US. Close to Tahoe and Marin County the home of mountain biking. 

#2 Seattle.

End of debate.


----------



## rambob

SF close to Tahoe?..... If You have a aircraft.


----------



## ridinbend

scotty100 said:


> San Francisco. Best city in the US.


You clearly have a distorted perspective of what makes a great city. Should we even begin to break down the failure of a state CA is? And driving the 80 to north lake is the worst drive to the mountains I've ever done.


----------



## Steezus Christ

scotty100 said:


> Close to Tahoe


i think you and i have a very different understanding of living _"close"_ to the mountain...


----------



## ETM

Close = walk to lifts ;-)


----------



## Maierapril

scotty100 said:


> San Francisco. Best city in the US. Close to Tahoe and Marin County the home of mountain biking.
> 
> #2 Seattle.
> 
> End of debate.



This is absolutely absurd...

1. Sky high rent. While it is true that there are higher paying jobs, the extreme cost of living increase is simply not reasonable (and this is me comparing with my residence in LA and Washington DC, not to mention that I used to live in SF for work).
2. Lake Tahoe is 3:30 to 4 hours away....in good traffic. That drive gets weary after a while to do every weekend day.

SF does have good food though...


----------



## neni

ETM said:


> Close = walk to lifts ;-)


+1. Or maybe a 10min bus ride.


----------



## Big Foot

ridinbend said:


> You clearly have a distorted perspective of what makes a great city. Should we even begin to break down the failure of a state CA is? And driving the 80 to north lake is the worst drive to the mountains I've ever done.


Shhhhh! The more people we can get to go to CA the less there are of them in the rest of the country.


----------



## scotty100

rambob said:


> SF close to Tahoe?..... If You have a aircraft.


Close enough.


----------



## scotty100

Maierapril said:


> This is absolutely absurd...
> 
> 1. Sky high rent. While it is true that there are higher paying jobs, the extreme cost of living increase is simply not reasonable (and this is me comparing with my residence in LA and Washington DC, not to mention that I used to live in SF for work).
> 2. Lake Tahoe is 3:30 to 4 hours away....in good traffic. That drive gets weary after a while to do every weekend day.
> 
> SF does have good food though...


4 hours? What were you driving - did it have 4 wheels??!


----------



## Argo

scotty100 said:


> San Francisco. Best city in the US. Close to Tahoe and Marin County the home of mountain biking.
> 
> #2 Seattle.
> 
> End of debate.



Lol. That's like saying tx is close to Vegas. Close, generally when talking about driving, to me means within 20 miles. Optimally close is what my living situation is, 3 minutes by elevator and foot to the gondola. 

Denver isn't close
Reno isn't close
Portland isn't close
Seattle isn't close

The OP said within an hour and San Francisco is no where near that. Yeah its a fun town to get some seafood, chocolate and watch seals..... It's far from any kind of ski/snowboard area....


----------



## Argo

Big Foot said:


> Shhhhh! The more people we can get to go to CA the less there are of them in the rest of the country.


Oh well, very true. 

The lifts are super close to the bay bridge, like a couple miles..... LA is the best city ever, bears lifts basically pick you up at the rancho Cucamonga exit on i10


----------



## scotty100

Argo said:


> Lol. That's like saying tx is close to Vegas. Close, generally when talking about driving, to me means within 20 miles. Optimally close is what my living situation is, 3 minutes by elevator and foot to the gondola.
> 
> Denver isn't close
> Reno isn't close
> Portland isn't close
> Seattle isn't close
> 
> The OP said within an hour and San Francisco is no where near that. Yeah its a fun town to get some seafood, chocolate and watch seals..... It's far from any kind of ski/snowboard area....


Lol...What are you talking about...the OP said within an hour of an airport:

_We need to be about 1 hour of a large city/airport for work purposes would like to be as close to the mountains as we can so days off and weekends can be spent snowboarding in the winter and mountain biking in summer._

Good for you, you live next to a lift. Most of us don't. Many of us need to work in a big city, if that city is within 3 hours of first class snowboarding then that's pretty close. If the OP moves 1 hour north of SF then even better. Tahoe in under 2 hours and still only an hour to the airport. Superb mountain biking everywhere too. You should avoid the tourist seal watching next time you're in town - maybe you'll get to appreciate SF a bit more...


----------



## JetLife

poutanen said:


> Actually I do but my buddy is renting it at the moment!


Dammit, tell him I say hi :finger1:


----------



## deagol

Everything is relative...


----------



## Maierapril

scotty100 said:


> Lol...What are you talking about...the OP said within an hour of an airport:
> 
> _We need to be about 1 hour of a large city/airport for work purposes would like to be as close to the mountains as we can so days off and weekends can be spent snowboarding in the winter and mountain biking in summer._
> 
> Good for you, you live next to a lift. Most of us don't. Many of us need to work in a big city, if that city is within 3 hours of first class snowboarding then that's pretty close. If the OP moves 1 hour north of SF then even better. Tahoe in under 2 hours and still only an hour to the airport. Superb mountain biking everywhere too. You should avoid the tourist seal watching next time you're in town - maybe you'll get to appreciate SF a bit more...



^ Someone seems a bit angry...

Guess rent was due today


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> +1. Or maybe a 10min bus ride.


My little riding buddy that Moved to Germany with her fiance? She is living and working in Switzerland during the week and she told me about the one resort she went to,.. the train actually drops her off at the resort's Gondola!!!!

You gotta _LOVE_ mass transit like that!!!  :lol:


----------



## scotty100

Maierapril said:


> ^ Someone seems a bit angry...
> 
> Guess rent was due today


Lol...jealous much?


----------



## SkullAndXbones

deagol said:


> Everything is relative...


except in Alabama where _everyone_ is a relative


----------



## Argo

scotty100 said:


> Lol...What are you talking about...the OP said within an hour of an airport:
> 
> _We need to be about 1 hour of a large city/airport for work purposes would like to be as close to the mountains as we can so days off and weekends can be spent snowboarding in the winter and mountain biking in summer._
> 
> Good for you, you live next to a lift. Most of us don't. Many of us need to work in a big city, if that city is within 3 hours of first class snowboarding then that's pretty close. If the OP moves 1 hour north of SF then even better. Tahoe in under 2 hours and still only an hour to the airport. Superb mountain biking everywhere too. You should avoid the tourist seal watching next time you're in town - maybe you'll get to appreciate SF a bit more...


Actually they said an hour away from an airport and by the mountains. Why would they want to drive everywhere? Either live next to the mountain so you can hop on your bike or board from home without a car or live close to work and get to the mountains every weekend. San Francisco is about as far from the reality of what they are asking for as it. Is the best city to live in to snowboard and mountain bike all the time.... It is a solid 3:30-400 drive from downtown to squaw, the closest "world class" Lake Tahoe resort..... Probably more if the snows falling.

I have been to every city mentioned and ridden a bike or snowboard on the nearest mountains to them.... I stand by my initial post I gave for advice. 

I am in no way saying San Fran sucks, I enjoy the city, Seattle is a favorite too.... It is not what meets the request.


----------



## chomps1211

Argo said:


> Actually they said an hour away from an airport and by the mountains. Why would they want to drive everywhere?
> 
> …..San Francisco is about as far from the reality of what they are asking for as it. Is the best city to live in to snowboard and mountain bike all the time.... It is a solid 3:30-400 drive from downtown to squaw, the closest "world class" Lake Tahoe resort..... Probably more if the snows falling.
> 
> I have been to every city mentioned and ridden a bike or snowboard on the nearest mountains to them.... I stand by my initial post I gave for advice.
> 
> I am in no way saying San Fran sucks, I enjoy the city, Seattle is a favorite too.... It is not what meets the request.


Yeah,.. every map I try puts SF at a minimum of 3:30 from Tahoe! I've lived in CA. I've driven the major freeways and I've driven in the mountains. Both N & S! Like Argo said, that 3.5 hour drive is in *good* weather and probably *light* traffic! Not on a holiday weekend with snow falling. That has the potential to as much as "_double_" that drive time!


----------



## scotty100

Argo said:


> Actually they said an hour away from an airport and by the mountains. Why would they want to drive everywhere? Either live next to the mountain so you can hop on your bike or board from home without a car or live close to work and get to the mountains every weekend. San Francisco is about as far from the reality of what they are asking for as it. Is the best city to live in to snowboard and mountain bike all the time.... It is a solid 3:30-400 drive from downtown to squaw, the closest "world class" Lake Tahoe resort..... Probably more if the snows falling.
> 
> I have been to every city mentioned and ridden a bike or snowboard on the nearest mountains to them.... I stand by my initial post I gave for advice.
> 
> I am in no way saying San Fran sucks, I enjoy the city, Seattle is a favorite too.... It is not what meets the request.


Hey I'm not looking to argue but again, what they *specifically* asked for was:

"We need to be about *1 hour of a large city/airport for work purposes* would like to be as close to the mountains as we can so days off and weekends can be spent snowboarding in the winter and mountain biking in summer."

Large city / airport for work purposes - San Francisco? Check. Close to mountains? Check. I live downtown, I've driven to Truckee many times in 2.5 hours. If there is weather, sure, can be over 3 hours but if you know where you are going and you time it right it's not that long a drive. And if they live 1 hour north of the city, even closer. Plus, the mountain biking in the bay area is some of the best in the country. So I stand by San Francisco (and also Seattle).


----------



## francium

Didn't mean to start a my city is better than your city argument. Got some great ideas for places to look at, it's not going to be a quick move got a couple of houses to sell and we wana do a fair bit of research and visit a few of the places mentioned. Who knows might be able to go for a shred with a few of you sometime.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Vancouver BC...imho the best city on the West Coast and I like SF, Seattle is meh, same with Portklandia...fuck lala land and SD. Besides in Van you can take the sky train to the airport and the city bus to snowboard in North Van; also Baker and Whistler are within 2 hours. 
But I would never live in Van cause its like any big shit hole.


----------



## scotty100

francium said:


> Didn't mean to start a my city is better than your city argument. Got some great ideas for places to look at, it's not going to be a quick move got a couple of houses to sell and we wana do a fair bit of research and visit a few of the places mentioned. Who knows might be able to go for a shred with a few of you sometime.


It's all good...you either choose to live in rural areas and be right on the mountain come winter or you choose to live in a city near the mountains but deal with the 2-3 hour drive to get there. Simple as that. Actually Portland might give you a happy medium...good city and less than 90 mins from Mount Hood.


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> Vancouver BC...imho the best city on the West Coast…
> 
> 
> ….But I would never live in Van cause its like any big shit hole.


Really? I had always heard that Vancouver was actually a really nice city to live in! Obviously you've been there wrath,.. You don't find it to be any better than any big city shit hole eh? :shrug: 

Now I have _never_ cared for cities at all. Aside from maybe a quick visit, even places that are considered great cities like SF, Seattle, SanDiego. I wouldn't live in any of them! Just Not my cup of tea! I really don't care to be hemmed in and surrounded by all those buildings and concrete. 

Kind of disappointed to hear that about Vancouver.


----------



## francium

As I said it's not gonna be a quick move and chances are we'll rent for a bit to start with so we're not tied down if it was up to me I'd be living in the mountains in my cabin with a log burner and my split board outside the front door.


----------



## chomps1211

francium said:


> As I said it's not gonna be a quick move and chances are we'll rent for a bit to start with so we're not tied down i*f it was up to me I'd be living in the mountains in my cabin with a log burner and my split board outside the front door.*


Amen to dat Bruddah!!!


----------



## ridinbend

francium said:


> As I said it's not gonna be a quick move and chances are we'll rent for a bit to start with so we're not tied down if it was up to me I'd be living in the mountains in my cabin with a log burner and my split board outside the front door.


I can vouch, living in a log cabin with wood fire is bad ass. Doing it now.


----------



## highme

scotty100 said:


> Simple as that. Actually Portland might give you a happy medium...good city and less than 90 mins from Mount Hood.


No, sorry Portland is full.


----------



## poutanen

francium said:


> As I said it's not gonna be a quick move and chances are we'll rent for a bit to start with so we're not tied down if it was up to me I'd be living in the mountains in my cabin with a log burner and my split board outside the front door.


Then Montana might be the place for you... Plus it's a short trip across the boarder to Castle and Fernie. Probably a half day drive to Banff from the northern Montana towns.

I think Sam Neill said it best near the end of The Hunt for Red October:


----------



## ridinbend

I could live in Whitefish.


----------



## neni

Me too... so much space... *sigh*


----------



## deagol

I've been to that part of Montana in summer- loved it. But, I went to college with someone who grew up there and hated it.. go figure


----------



## poutanen

deagol said:


> I've been to that part of Montana in summer- loved it. But, I went to college with someone who grew up there and hated it.. go figure


I hated the little part of Ontario I spent my late teen years in, because it was quiet and I didn't have a car for part of it.

Now I'd love to live in that type of town again... :embarrased1:

I feel like Montana is similar to Alberta geographically, but without the large cities of 1,000,000+ like Calgary and Edmonton. Actually the whole state of Montana has the same population as the City of Calgary. :eyetwitch2:

So if I had to live in the states, it'd probably be Montana.


----------



## deagol

We visited Alberta when we were on our trip.. furthest North I have ever been. loved Waterton. Tried MT biking there, but kept thinking about a grizzly coming out of the bushes (it was late summer when they feed like crazy). 

I loved the Glacier area, but don't know if I could live there year round. Would miss being close (relatively speaking) to the desert.


----------



## poutanen

deagol said:


> We visited Alberta when we were on our trip.. furthest North I have ever been.


Furthest North I've been is only Edmonton, but I've got friends that go to Yellowknife for the summer music festivals. Apparently the 24 hour sunlight is pretty cool when you're in the party mood! :hairy:


----------



## ridinbend

Took a summer trip to the area. Stayed at a buddies near flathead lake. Rode his dirt bikes into the mountains near blacktail resort. Also chilled at the farmers market in white fish one day and met the craziest couple tripping on mushrooms. Took my me for a hike until 11p that night. Fucking amazing. Sun stays up late.


----------



## ridinbend

weandem said:


> Blah Blah Blah. Hey op, how about renting in Denver for a bit and drive around and get to know the mountains. I got a feeling you are gonna want to live closer to the mountains and drive longer to get to the airport. It might depend on how often you fly. I live next to the lift,but I wouldn't exactly call it rural.
> :facepalm1: SF for snowboarding??? NO


Sounds like you lack the ability to appreciate the quieter places in the mountains.


----------



## jtg

Next person to advertise Montana gets a public execution :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger

jtg said:


> Next person to advertise Montana gets a public execution :hairy:


Yea, everyone needs to go to Washington.


----------



## Steezus Christ

jtg said:


> Next person to advertise Montana gets a public execution :hairy:


Monta.... uhh i mean idaho :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

snowklinger said:


> Yea, everyone needs to go to Washington.


montana>washington...you can actually drive on the interstate


----------



## Kevin137

Just out of interest why the USA... Is another country not an option...??? Or is it simply language, work and or family...??? I completely understand wanting to get out of the midlands...!!! My family is from Smethwick, and i do everything i can NOT to go anywhere near the place, i hate even going back to the UK full stop, and the only reason i do is shopping and family visits...!


----------



## francium

Kevin137 said:


> Just out of interest why the USA... Is another country not an option...??? Or is it simply language, work and or family...??? I completely understand wanting to get out of the midlands...!!!


Ha where I live isn't too bad plenty of places to mountain bike but no snow, the wife can get work in the states and one of my brothers live there. Plus i'm too lazy to learn a new language other than the small amount of french that gets me by on holiday. We've thought about NZ but the states just appeals a bit more.


----------



## Kevin137

francium said:


> Ha where I live isn't too bad plenty of places to mountain bike but no snow, the wife can get work in the states and one of my brothers live there. Plus i'm too lazy to learn a new language other than the small amount of french that gets me by on holiday. We've thought about NZ but the states just appeals a bit more.


I was just curious that was all, i moved to Norway 5 years ago, quality of life is so much better than the UK and it is a move i definitely do not regret...! Best thing i even did in life...!


----------



## Bamfboardman

jtg said:


> Next person to advertise Montana gets a public execution :hairy:


Moving to Bozeman in January :jumping1:
So stoked.


----------



## Phedder

francium said:


> Ha where I live isn't too bad plenty of places to mountain bike but no snow, the wife can get work in the states and one of my brothers live there. Plus i'm too lazy to learn a new language other than the small amount of french that gets me by on holiday. We've thought about NZ but the states just appeals a bit more.


No where here that's worth living for snowboarding is really close enough to a big city/airport, and our season is typically 3 months, 4 if we're really lucky. Fantastic country and I couldn't imagine myself wanting to live anywhere else, but not exactly ideal for combining a corporate (I'm guessing) job and time on the snow!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Bamfboardman said:


> Moving to Bozeman in January :jumping1:
> So stoked.


can i rent your basement in the winter months?


----------



## Manicmouse

Phedder said:


> No where here that's worth living for snowboarding is really close enough to a big city/airport, and our season is typically 3 months, 4 if we're really lucky. Fantastic country and I couldn't imagine myself wanting to live anywhere else, but not exactly ideal for combining a corporate (I'm guessing) job and time on the snow!


Agreed.

Queenstown is as big as it gets if you want to be 30 mins from the snow. Urban population of 16,600 and full of tourists.


----------



## Steezus Christ

Manicmouse said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Queenstown is as big as it gets if you want to be 30 mins from the snow. Urban population of 16,600 and full of Aussies.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

I'd suggest the PNW, but it's been over populated for a number of years now, and getting worse. Try northern Idaho or Northern Montana, close to numerous resorts Schweitzer, Silver Mtn (boarding and DH mtn biking), Big Mtn and best of all, you're only a couple hr drive to B.C. (Nelson, Revelstoke etc)


----------



## Manicmouse

Steezus Christ said:


> Fixed that for ya


True dat. lol


----------



## ridinbend

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I'd suggest the PNW, but it's been over populated for a number of years now, and getting worse. Try northern Idaho or Northern Montana, close to numerous resorts Schweitzer, Silver Mtn (boarding and DH mtn biking), Big Mtn and best of all, you're only a couple hr drive to B.C. (Nelson, Revelstoke etc)


Looks like Montana 
FTW


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

I'd do Montana over Idaho, northern Idaho has exploded (not only in population, but real estate costs) over the last 10-15 years.

Back when we were competing (20+ yrs ago), we would road trip to Schweitzer for a comps, one of the nights there was a big party at one of the cabins within walking distance to the lodge, on our way back to the lodge we passed two cabins for sale, one was $15k and the other $18k. I still kick myself in the ars for not buying one of them.


----------



## francium

So it's been a while since my original post but my brother is filling out our green card application at the moment so hopefully this is happening, we're coming over next summer to look at a couple of cities can't wait.


----------



## neni

Might be a naive question... but what are the reasons nobody mentioned Alaska? 




chomps1211 said:


> My little riding buddy that Moved to Germany with her fiance? She is living and working in Switzerland during the week and she told me about the one resort she went to,.. the train actually drops her off at the resort's Gondola!!!!


If "train to gondola" already impresses you... how about train _as_ a gondola? This train drops you off at slopes at 10'000ft 












Kevin137 said:


> Just out of interest why the USA... Is another country not an option...??? Or is it simply language, work and or family...??? I


Been wondering the same. OP, have you thiught to move just a bit south of you, I mean there on the map where the massive huge mountains are located is a tiny little country hungry for working ppl cos its inhabitants hardly reproduce... part of it even talks French.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

neni said:


> Might be a naive question... but what are the reasons nobody mentioned Alaska?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If "train to gondola" already impresses you... how about train _as_ a gondola? This train drops you off at slopes at 10'000ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been wondering the same. OP, have you thiught to move just a bit south of you, I mean there on the map where the massive huge mountains are located is a tiny little country hungry for working ppl cos its inhabitants hardly reproduce... part of it even talks French.


Cost of living, quality of life, cost of living, being away from the world, the weather, etc. etc. 

It's like 10 bucks for a gallon of milk up there. That's not exactly a state you suddenly say to yourself, "well gee I'm going to move to a new country, lets just move to Alaska it looks nice."


----------



## MGD81

francium said:


> So it's been a while since my original post but my brother is filling out our green card application at the moment so hopefully this is happening, we're coming over next summer to look at a couple of cities can't wait.


Anywhere is better than England, its fucking terrible. Stay here for a prolonged period of time if you can, it will give you a much better perspective than a holiday. 

Don't be one of those morons that moves out here, complains about stupid shit like healthcare, tea bags and not being able to watch eastenders for 2 years then moves home.


----------



## ThredJack

I say stay away unless you absolutely have to. It's turning to shit over here.


----------



## ridinbend

ThredJack said:


> I say stay away unless you absolutely have to. It's turning to shit over here.


I don't know anything about Pennsylvania, but my life gets better by the year.


----------



## West Baden Iron

ridinbend said:


> I don't know anything about Pennsylvania, but my life gets better by the year.


+1. Never been better.


----------



## snowklinger

*just kidding not really sorry just kidding kinda serious sorry just kidding*

I think the answer is Neni, that if you aren't there on a week of heliboarding, Alaska sucks balls.

Honestly all I ever hear is weird and epic stories. Its probably awesome if you want to buy a boat and become a commercial fisherman.


----------



## francium

I think the main reasons I wouldn't consider alaska is the wife and the lack of summer but as others have said it might be awesome on holiday but living there would be a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Yes AK is for folks running away from something, hiding from something or just can't fit in elsewhere. 

But why no interior BC...Nelson... powder valley?


----------



## francium

With my brother living in the states it's much easier for us to get a green card than for us to apply for Canada.


----------



## slyder

I might have missed your move to location. 
Where are you considering moving to here? 
other than AK


----------



## francium

Bend is the favourite at the moment.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

francium said:


> I think the main reasons I wouldn't consider alaska is the wife and the lack of summer but as others have said it might be awesome on holiday but living there would be a whole different kettle of fish.


AK actually has a summer, it just sucks up there. Mosquito's the size of bats.


----------



## kalev

wrathfuldeity said:


> But why no interior BC...Nelson... powder valley?


The snow here sucks - probably should move to CO instead


----------



## BurtonAvenger

kalev said:


> The snow here sucks - probably should move to CO instead


Don't move to CO we don't get snow and constantly have forest fires. Seriously the state looks like this.


----------



## deagol

that's the vision I always have when getting close to Denver....


----------



## f00bar

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't move to CO we don't get snow and constantly have forest fires. Seriously the state looks like this.


Oh sure, but you do have Second Breakfast and Elevenses.


----------

